# Chance is going to be euthanized



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 9, 2007)

And I am dying inside. Ican't even think logically at the moment.

The vet did a urine test this morning and the entire tube was almost completely sand. His pee was solid red too. He's going into kidney failure again, but this time the vet has run out of options. He's back on antibiotics and more urine acidifiers but he's only getting worse.As of this morning, he's back to grinding his teeth and shaking in a corner. I am heart broken.

The vet said he's out of options and clues and my only option is to bring him to the LSU Vet School. They are one of the top veterinarian clinics in the country, and also one of the most expensive. People walkout of there with bills in the thousands.

LSU is usually alast resort for nearly anyone with an animal that haschronic problems. I would take Chance in a heartbeat, but I need about $600 - $700 for the visit and tests. Money that I just don't have. I spent the day talking to Care Credit and every other 'help' place, and was turned down the second I said I didn't have a job. They'll help you, but only if you're employed, have proof, ect.I talked to a bank about a loan but my credit is bad, I looked into a cash advance, but I'm not employed. Everywhere I turned was a brick wall.

Chance is due back to the vet on Monday for one last test, then we are driving down to New Orleans, which is about 4 hours from where I live now, to see a vet recommended by the HRS. He's expensive but is supposed to be a pretty good exotics vet. They agreed to take a look at all the tests MY vet performed and to see what they can do/figure out. They said they aren't hopeful after looking at the paperwork and seeing what has been done already.

They also agreed with my vet, he needs someone higher up such as LSU,who have way more tests, tools, and field of expertise with exotic rabbit problems.

After all that, the vet and I talked about if the tests just continue to get worse Monday, and Chance is still in continuous pain, we may just have him euthanized. It kills me, but seeing him in so much pain and there's nothing that can be done is just as heart breaking.

I've held him and kissed him all day, and I am just... dying inside.

I can't even afford the New Orleans vet, but I am selling everything I own and can think of on eBay tonight with a 3 day auction. And the NO vet agreed to post-date a check until whatever money I make comes in. I hope it's enough.

Chance has become my heart... my heart bunny. He goes everywhere with me, he follows me everywhere, we eat dinner together, we watch tv together, go to the stores together, we go car-riding together... he's become like my best friend.

I can't really think of anything else to say...


----------



## nermal71 (Mar 9, 2007)

HUGS and Prayers for you


----------



## Aina (Mar 9, 2007)

Praying for you and him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh man. This is so sad. We are all here praying for you.


----------



## katt (Mar 9, 2007)

oh, i am so sorry. . . i know how much he means to you.

just remember that you have showed him love and a chance to love someone back.

i hope that the new vet can think of something.

if i had money to spare, i would loan you some.


----------



## myLoki (Mar 9, 2007)

Jeez MBH. Now I'm bawling even more. I'm so so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine the pain you're going through but I am so sorry. 



t.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 9, 2007)

Hugs, hugs and more hugs :tears2:

I know exactly how it is to feel you can do nothing more for your heart bunny, I lost mine a month ago.

Remember the support here is amazing:group:, thinking of you!!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry MBH. If this is the end of the road for him, at least know that you made him happy and gave him a worthwhile life. That's the best gift you can give. I hope it doesn't come to that, but with his serious health problems it's probably going to come sooner rather than later.

:hug2:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 9, 2007)

I know I've given him a loving life full of treats and toys and love and affection, but it's only been TWO WEEKS.That kills me. He's such a beautiful loving rabbit who only wants affection and love from anyone he meets. He deserves more than just two weeks of happiness, he deserves years of it.

I've been on the phone all day and the New Orleans vet doesn't appear optimistic about the outcome, and his attitude is almost like it's not even worth coming in because he doesn't know anymore than my vet. I'm still going to try to go, but he's making me feel like it's a waste of money. And that money could run into hundreds -- money I don't have fora vet to tell me there's nothing they can do.

If I could, I'd save that money and try to get to LSU, as they are the only ones who appear more equipped to deal with his illness and seem more confident in beingeable to possibly treat it. But I have no idea what type of money we are talking about in the end. It could total close to $1,000.

If this were an old(er) rabbit, this may would be different. But test sreveal he's young, maybe 2 years old or so. And he lived his life so horribly, and has only known happiness for 2 weeks in his short 2 years on this earth. 

I just feel like... I don't know what I feel, but I just feel like I should do more. And I can't, I'm trying, but I just can't. And I feel like I am letting him down and nothing can or ever will take that feeling away.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Even so, I know we've all seen the difference you've made in Chance's life. Chance could have been much, much worse off at this point in his life. 

Even so, I'll be praying for you and your whole bunny family.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about this. Can the shelter help in any way?

Since the NO vet is saying you shouldn't go there - should you perhaps save the money towards the really good vet and see if they would taket hat as a deposit and work with you?

Peg


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about all of the things you and Chance have to go through, hun! :hug:

Much love and support to you and your boy.

I hope all goes well with this new vet. Me and the boys will be praying extra hard for you. 

I have an idea how you may be able to make money. Ever thought of selling your photos of your buns? Like in larger sizes? Or in black and white portraits? You take awesome photos! I think people would definitely want to buy prints if the money was going to help Chance!I could even make a website for you to post them,people could email you the print they want, shipping info, etc, and you can do all the money transaction through Paypal. If you're interested, or need any help artistically (I'm a graphic design and photo retoucher) LET ME KNOW! I'll be online tonight too. My AIM is lalena2248.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm so very very sorry ..I was looking up the acidifier when I got this post , I think that you have done what you can for him and a great dealmore
Sometimes an animal has too much damage already to bring back normal organ function;sometimes there is so much damage that it is irreversible

This is sad for me because you have your heart in him. I feel worse for you than him because this is going to tear you up . Just remember that he had love for awhile and thats the most important thing

I don't know you well MBH but just remember that this whole forum feels your pain and that we areall here for you all the time

You will make the right decision and we are all here to support you 

Chance is one lucky bunny because he hashad you to love him and care for him even if it turns out to be short time


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 9, 2007)

:cry4: So SadChance ishaving so muchdifficulty. Heis living thebest part of his life with you. Glad you had your camera when Chance wasat hishappiest moments. Hang in there MyBoyHarper.







Praying for Chance. ray:


----------



## cmh9023 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sad for you! As everyone has said, what a great life he's had over the past weeks because of you. I read the note from the person who suggested selling pictures. Actually,I had thought the same thing a few days ago back when I was looking at your Chance thread. Could your rabbit rescue place set up a fund raising day for Chance where people could bring in their bunsto have theirpicture taken? The lady who does the bunny pictures for the humane society here does such a cute job by setting up a little background (a colorful blanket usually) and then has some little props,like around Valentine's Day she had that of thing. Or could they put the story on their web site. Since so many people sent good wishes to him from all over the country, maybe some would be willing to make donations? Weren't they also doing a news article, maybe they could put his new needs in the paper as a follow up. However, if his health is just at a place where it is his time, he's had two week of comfort andl ove.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh, Sweetheart...this so aweful to hear....

I know that at this point, nothing I say will help...but just know that I love you and am here for you...

:bigtears:


----------



## bluebird (Mar 9, 2007)

Im soo sorry,a couple of years ago our pony got badly cut, we were advised too put her down or send her too a vet school which we could not afford.we took care of her here.the bill was over $1000 not counting bandages etc.we had too put her down anyway the infection ate away her ligaments.3 legged horses cant support all the weight on the other 3.the new vet said she might be saved but she was in soo much pain i knew it was time too let go.its a terrible decision too have to make.bluebird


----------



## Mikoli (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh no! That's terrible. Poor Chance. And poor you. What a terrible thing to happen when things were going so well. :sad: :hug2:

I can't even to begin to imagine what you're going through. I wish I could help, but I don't even live in the same country as you. 

Poor Chance. He got abused and neglected, and, when he finally gets a loving and caring owner like you, this happens. It doesn't seem fair.:tears2:

I'll be thinking and praying that Chance recovers ray:

Rachel.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 9, 2007)

Can you do some sort of fund raising through the humane society?

OH! What about that one site that helps out bunnies in need? Where you can nominate them? Someone posted a topic about it...I will try to find it!!

I'm praying for you, so hard! I wish I could do more.



_- Amy

*

*_*EDIT TO ADD: FOUND IT!*http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19334&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=nominate_
_


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 9, 2007)

It may be that Chance doesn't have much time left no matter what is done, however, MBH did say they were doing a newspaper article about him and that makes me think that it wouldn't hurt to notify the person writing the story and ask for another article for him to raise money for medical care. 

Then again maybe this is his time to go to the bridge.....:bigtears:


----------



## karona (Mar 9, 2007)

I cant even read this all because I am crying so hard. I feel so bad for you and him. I wanna come and hug you!:bigtears::imsorry:


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 9, 2007)

Prayers for a miracle going out to your boy Chance, MBH....I don't know what to add that hasn't already been said.You've been a wonderful mom to him, and while it may only be two weeks that he's enjoyed a pampered life, to any animal that has known only hardship previously, even a day of love is so appreciated. 

{{{Sweet Chance}}}

ray:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 9, 2007)

oh no! im so sry mbh:bigtears:


----------



## maomaochiu (Mar 9, 2007)

i'm sooooo sorry to hear about this!!!! you and chance are in my prayers !!!!


----------



## ec (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry, MBH. But you've given him so much love and care - and I know he knows that. 

Ditto to what everyone else has said re. his happiness and all that you've done for him.


----------



## binkies (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm shocked and hearbroken at the same time. I know you are doing everything in your power to help him. It's just sometimes the damage is just so irreversible that no matter how hard you try it can't be fixed. And we all know how hard you are working to get him back to health. He has learned exactly what it is like to be happy, loved, and spoiled thanks to you and your warm heart. You can keep the images of him binkying in your mind and heart to comfort you when he passes. Great big hugs to you and him both. You are truely a bunny's angel. :hug2:



:rose:


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 9, 2007)

MBH, this is the link for IMOM that Pip posted in the Infirmary section. They have an procedure for filing for emergency funds if your pet is in danger of dying or euthanasia.

http://www.imom.org/fa/emergency/index.htm

It may be worth looking at to see if you can get financialhelp for Chance. 



I am so sorry. You have done your best for Chance and sometimes all the money in the world cannot cure the illness.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I was turned down by CareCredit. I looked at IMOM and I have to talk to the LSU Vet School to see if they are willing to do all the paperwork IMOM requires. IMOM says this is the first step. *Sigh* 

The photography idea is wonderful, however in this state,it's not allowed withouta photography license. We tried it with the rescue and were told that we weren't allowed to sell portraits of any type for profit without a photography license. Otherwise, I'd love to.

Chance got his easter picture taken at the rescue the other day, since we had some easter stuff hanging around. We set it up and voila. My baby looked so adorable.

I guess we'll know a good bit for certain come Monday, when his urinalysis is due again to see how it looks and if these antibiotics are working (which the vet has little hope. Wonderful.)


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

What if you did it but instead get donations to the rescue....instead of straight out payment?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmmm... good point. I'll talk to my friend in the morning about it and see if we can't figure something out with doing that...


----------



## petkeeper (Mar 10, 2007)

I wish you and Chance the best of luck...my buns and myself will hope for a Saint Patties day miracle!! 

Keep us posted.

S.


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 10, 2007)

I am so, so sorry to hear about Chance  He is THE most beautiful bunny!! I was reading through the bunnynapping thread and thought of all the bunnies I've seen here, I'd love Chance the most!! (And there are SO many beautiful bunnies here!!)

I am crying just thinking about that beautiful bunny having to be put to sleep 

I am so glad for him that he came into your life and got at least a short time to have all the love and care he deserved. I hope he's forgotten his horrible old life!!

I wish there was something I could do to help...

I will keep you and Chance in my prayers:group:

I hope so much that he will get better!!!

Fiona


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sorry, my thought are with you. I'm still new to rabbits being a rabbits person for almost a year. But I'm wodering here what about trying some natural stuff if it is safe for bunnies... cranberry juice is a natural kidney stimulant and you can also get some natural stuff from a health food store called kidney flush. This is what we do for race horses that have kidney trouble.Like I said i don't know if it is safe for rabbits but something to look into. it might help you never know. Vet aren't always right about things, I used to care for a horse that broke a small bone in his pastern. The vet wanted to put him down, he would never racebut the owner said no, this horse was only 2 and had very good breeding. After a year of rest and a lot of leg rubbing he went onto race at 3 and made over $1,000,000. you never know....


----------



## JimD (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry 



ray:
~Jim


----------



## caramel (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm sooo sorry hun:hug1:hug1:hug1:hug1:hug1:hug1:hug1:hug1:hug1 i really do hope that the vet has good news for you on monday and keeping my fingers crossed that you manage to get the money some how, if i could i would lend you some till you can pay back but i havent got any spare cash sorry hun will be thinking of you and chance over the next few days :imsorry::imsorry:


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 10, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> The photography idea is wonderful, however in this state, it's not allowed withouta photography license. We tried it with the rescue and were told that we weren't allowed to sell portraits of any type for profit without a photography license.Otherwise, I'd love to.


Well then just call it art. Anyone can sell art. Seriously. And, like I said, if you do it through a website, people can order through you personally. Just say you are selling art and "100% of the profits will go towards the care of a foster rabbit who is in desperate need of medical attention." Or, put on a website Chance's story w/ with a link to donate, which means they would just send an email to you w/ their paypal name and donation amount. Go on paypal, request a payment through their name. Once you get the payment, you can give a photo away of Chance as a "gift." That's what many places do today. That way,you're not 'selling' them, your asking for a donation and giving it away!

I hope that helps hun. Again, I'll be online if you are interested later today (I have some errands to do today so I'll be back around 3pmCST). Ask to see if the rescue would put up a link for donations for Chance, or if you made a site, could link it to theres. 

BTW, Chance's Easter photo is absolutely sweet! Sweeter than Peeps even!

Hang in there, MBH! :hug2:And give Chance nose rubs from Drizzle and Latte (they're praying for him).


----------



## Haley (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh Danielle, I am so sorry to hear this most recent news. I will be keeping you guys in my prayers.

Whatever happens, Chance is one lucky bunny to be so cherished and loved these past few weeks. You have been an angel to him in his time of need.

Let us know if theres anything we can do to help ray:


----------



## karona (Mar 10, 2007)

I have good access to site makeing software and am good at it because I have taken a course in it. If you need a hand makeing a site I would be honered to help you.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 10, 2007)

MBH, I was shocked when I first read this. Couldn't even respond, so I can't imagine what you're going through. Both of you are in my thoughts and prayers. 

We love you Chance!:inlove:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Me and the buns will pray for you and Chance.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you everyone, the thoughts, prayers, and words of encouragement mean a lot to me and Chance. He seems a bit more active today, and appears to be more curious about things and more interested in following me around compared to yesterday. His urine appears the same, but he does have a pretty okay appetite and is drinking water readily on his own still. This is a good sign, as the vet said he'd see him as an emergency if he were to quit eating or drinking.

He hasn't gotten any worse, so I hope that this is one positive indication that the antibiotics may actually be working. Wishful thinking considering the odds, but I am praying and pushing hard for him.

I was given $5 today to go to the thrift store to buy him some things to help cheer him up. I came home with a bag load, for just $5! He got a pop-out kitty tunnel to hide and play in, a big untreated wicker basket to play with his timothy hay in, a bunch of large wooden blocks,and some big plastic rattlers to toss around. He should, at the very least, be quite perky at the sight of all these new cool toys. 

Please continue praying for him, he's truly a fighter and he's fighting so hard right now, as am I, for him.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 10, 2007)

I think Chance made a wish, as in the Make a Wish program, and you were it. You know just how to make him happy.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 10, 2007)

Someone suggested writing his story and have on-linedonations through pay pal. I don't know if its allowed on this forum but if it is we could all give a little and the numbers would add up.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 10, 2007)

I think that is a great idea. If we could start a thread with a paypal button to donate to Chance and MBH....I would!



_- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 10, 2007)

I would too... it just seems like sucha shame... he's such a wonderful little man and after all you've done for him it just isn't fair...
Every things crossed in hope that those antibiotics will help...
You're a little fighter chance, keep fighting mateurplepansy:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you guys very much, I am touched that y'all would be willing to go out of y'alls way like that for me and Chance. I'm not sure of the rules of the board pertaining to that, or how it would even be done.

Chance seems okay tonight, I thought he was getting perkier earlier, I guess it was wishful thinking. He seems a bit more mopey tonight and not as excited. 

I'm so nervous about seeing the vet Monday, I'm petrified. I'm so scared of what he's going to tell me and I'm dreading the outcome. I'm still praying for the best, however, but also still dreading the worst.

Thanks again to everyone, I'm touched at the amount of people who have replied to this thread. 

I'm sorry if I'm a bit slow at answering, I haven't been as active since all this on Friday. My heart just hasn't been in to doing too much.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 11, 2007)

We do wish you the best MBH. I really hope the vet has good news for you. Chance is so special.

Do you have a paypal account MBH?

*MODS....*can we set up a donate thread for MBH and Chance? I'm sure a lot of us want to donate, even if it is only a few dollars.

_
- Amy_


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 11, 2007)

I would happily donate a few dollars to help Chance!! Setting up a donation button from Paypal shouldn't be too difficult...I'm sure the mods could do it! If not, it wouldn't be hard to set up a free blogger blog or something with a paypal donate button on it. I'm sure many people here would be willing to part with a few$$$ for this precious bunny!! And all that money would add up!!

Hugs
Fiona


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

I believe this is being brought up to the mods.My only concern is we have SO MANY needy bunnies on this forum (and this is a personal comment only). For example, we have Harper (who MBH also has) plus other rabbits like Rocky (that is a rescue and had hernia operation).

I'm sure once the mods are done discussing this a decision will be posted.

But it is hard to do for one when we have so very very many....*in my opinion.*

Peg*

undergunfire wrote: *


> We do wish you the best MBH. I really hope the vet has good news for you. Chance is so special.
> 
> Do you have a paypal account MBH?
> 
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 11, 2007)

I do understand. I don't spend much time in the Health Care section, so I didn't know there was so many needy bunnies on this forum. I would gladly donate some money to each, if that was any way possible.

I am not picking favorites or anything, I just didn't know that there were more buns needing help!

Sorry if I caused some trouble.



_- Amy_


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 11, 2007)

...I have NO idea how I could possibly miss this thread, but somehow I did, and I just read through it right now.... 
I am soooo sorry that this had to happen to poor Chance....especially since you've already had so much trouble in vet bills with Harper. I'm also very sorry that I can't give you anything.... I could try to draw pictures of him for you to sell, but I really don't have a penny to my name... (I'll try the pictures if you want me to, though. It's not photography.. ) 
I'll definitely be keeping you in my thoughts, and wishing the best of luck for you both, if I can't do any more than that. 
I'll be hoping for a miracle~ 
~Diana and Butter


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

You were expressing your concern - and that was very sweet of you. Trust me - we know you weren't trying to cause any problems at all.....

....there are times I don't realize how many sick bunnies we have till I go and read....

Peg*

undergunfire wrote: *


> Sorry if I caused some trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> _- Amy_


----------



## Pipp (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry, I've been off sick all week (still not feeling so hot), haven't done much more than check on Haley's Max,missed the Chance saga. 

We have a standing arrangement (in place, tho ithas yet to be implemented) with IMOM to send bunnies to them and then encourage our members to donate/sponsor that bunny via IMOM. 

It's imperative that MBH fills out the paperwork and makes an application ASAP, then we can spread the word. He is likely to qualify for their emergency fund, although I don't know that for sure.

The board policy is that donations sponsored by us go to IMOM ordirectly to the vet, so in case IMOM doesn't work out, still best to arrange a Paypal fund with the vet. 

So sorry to hear about Chance. I assume they've flushed his bladder and given him ongoing SubQ's? Are you giving him infusions at home? 

sas ray:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 11, 2007)

They haven't given him any SubQ's, the vet didn't seem to think it was necessary when I mentioned it to him.

As far as IMOM, I did not fill out the paperwork after researching it and talking to someone, because at the moment, he won't qualify. Chance is seeing a regular vet who isn't charging anything for his care.He wants us to go to LSUfor treatment, but we haven't gone yet until we know tomorrow's results. 

IMOMwon't give us any money until we go to LSU, and then it'll take 48 hours to process the emergency fund. I talked to LSU and while they are willing to accept IMOM, they are not willing to wait the time they require to recieve their money.

So basically, if I go tomorrow evening, they'll want their money the very second we're done. And I don't have it. If I wait till NEXT week to go, they'll still want their money the very second we're done that day. They won't wait a day or two after treatmentto get the money, and IMOM won't send the money until LSU faxes over the paperworkAFTER Chance is seen. It's not agreeing with LSU's 'policy'.

At least I can say I tried... doesn't make me feel better, but not much will right now.


EDIT to say, I don't think it'll matter anyways. Chance is losing interest in his food as of last night, and interest in everything else as of this morning. I've been watching him go downhill all weekend,meaning our one last chance with the antibiotics isn't working.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 11, 2007)

OMG, I have just caught up with all this, and I am so very sorry. After all you have both gone through, too. I can only add to everyone else, and send all my prayers and best thoughts to you.I am hoping for a miracle ray:

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm concerned that they're not administeringSubQ's, I thought that was the most important part re:treating sludge, but if two vets have looked at the treatment, one would think they know... I sure hope so. 

I'd still try and keephim hydratedhowever you can. 

I'd fill out the paperwork just in case, IMOMhave ways of convincing the vets, and there may be a few other options.They're up against this all the time, and it works out more often than not. 

Here's hoping hehangs in until tomorrow. Is he o npain meds? He really shouldbe at this stage. Poor baby.

Sending vibes and prayers for both of you. :clover:ray: 


sas


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

This is so hard to read. We have watched him blossom under your care. I hope something works.

Prayers from all of us.

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)Ringo




,Samantha



,Connor



,Teresa,Dallas,Elvis



,FosterBree



,The dog Akasha


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers, they're truly appreciated.

Pipp, a couple days ago someone told me about the subq's, I mentioned it to the vet and he said that it wouldn't be beneficial in his case and may stress him out more. I left it at that, as I didn't know much about subq's.

He isn't on pain meds because the vet says they interact with the gut and intestine movement. And ever since we got him, his intestines have been inflammed and raw, and he was scared that the pain meds would send him into stasis.

Right now,I don't think it's the pain causing him the lethargy so much (as he's not grinding his teethmuch today,he's just very... tired and uninterested)as it is that he's going into kidney failure. The vet says that it would drain their energy level.

Pipp, I will fill out the paperwork right this moment anyways, as it can't hurt to try. Worse that can be done is us being turned down.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll have to wait until tomorrow to even try to fill out the IMOM application.

First, there'sone thing on the list of requirementssaying that ifit's are true, I don't qualify:

- _Your veterinarian *is not* willing to accept payment by check from IMOM *after *your pet is treated and an itemized bill has been sent to IMOM. _

LSU told me that they are not willing to wait to have their money and that the bill must be paid in full at the time of the services.

I looked past that and went to fill out the emergency application and it read:

_- Emergency applications may be requested only *after *IMOM has received confirmation from the attending veterinarian that the animal will die or have to be euthanized within 24 - 48 hours if not treated._

My vet's out of town until I see him tomorrow, so that'll have to wait as well. I still have a feeling we won't be approved. I talked to these people on Friday and was told the same thing -- they won't give out any money until they have approval and an itemized list of the treatment.Meaning Chance must be treated first. However, LSU won't allow me to have him treated and then wait up to two days to recieve acheck from IMOM. They want their money immediately, before you even leave the clinic the entire bill must be paid in full.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe it would be better for Chance notto wait that long ...maybe it would be better to let him go to heaven
I had a dog that died from kidney failure after having very manageable kidney disease for years. 

The last month of her lifethe vet told me that she was in kidney failure and that nothing could reverse it . I did give sub Q fluids twice a day for a month and tried to get her to eat but she was suffering a lot. I finally had to have her euthanized as she had a stroke and it was awful

I would trust what your vet is telling you and then put together all your info and base your decision on everything including Chance's quality of life and the likelihood that he could ever be normal. Even though he is young this doesn't mean that one visit to LSU won't lead to dozens more. 
You have to think whether you can afford this based maybe on whether Chance is even able to get well.
I know that you are suffering but I can also see by your posts that you havecalmed down from the initial shock and are thinking rationally
You will know what is the best thing to do when the time comes.
Meanwhile we love you and Chance very much :hug:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 11, 2007)

I have calmed down from the initial shock, but I am more frantic than ever while I am watching him slowly go downhill and I was just told by my parents that they aren't going to give me adimeto help me with hiscare. I feel like I am stuck in between a rock and a hard place and me andChance have nowhere to go.

Having him euthanized is something that I can't imagine doing even though that day appears to be coming. I feel like I would be letting him down. I feel like a failure for not having the money and I feel like a POS for allowing him to suffer and not being able to fix it. I look at him and all he wants is to feel better and be healthy, and I want to try so hard to make that happen.

If he dies, or if he's euthanized, I will NEVER be able to live with myself and say I did everything I could. Because I'll never feel like I did.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

I know there will be those who will disagree with me - and those who will agree. To those who disagree - I understand where you come from.

But after having been on a list for owners of disabled rabbits and hearing people talk about how "it was time" to let a rabbit pass on....and now having experienced it with GingerSpice...I understand what they mean.

I honestly believe that there are times when an animal can want to give up the fight and pass on. They're tired and their bodies just can't take it anymore. They are in pain and suffering and while we want to keep them here for our sakes - they want us to let them go.

I'm not saying Chance is at that point. I'm not saying he is going to get to that point. 

But when it comes - you will know it. You'll see it in his eyes or in some other way.

They say that the best way to judge when it is time to let a sick or disabled rabbit pass on is by the three A's:

Appetite - are they eating? Do they show an interest in eating?

Affection - Are they affectionate with either another rabbit or their humans? Do they still show affection? If not - do they still receive affection?

Alertness - Are they at all alert to what is going on around them? Or are they trying to sleep all the time simply because they are in pain?

As I look back upon GingerSpice's last week with us - I see where the signs were there. She no longer wanted to eat and I would try to force her to eat. She wanted to sleep. She would allow me to pet her but she did not enjoy it like she used to. She was simply too weak to go on.

Making the decision to stop force feeding her and just offer her a bit of water - and then to let her pass in her sleep that night was one of the hardest things I ever did. I was prepared to take her to the vet if need be, but she was just so tired that I knew she was going to go.

Looking back on it - her passing was peaceful. She was in my arms. She wanted to quit fighting and she wanted to go. She had fought a good fight - she'd tried hard. But her little body could only handle so much.

I still grieve over her and I don't think a day will ever go by when I don't think of her. She was a major "heart bunny" to me.

But I realize that in letting her go - I did the kindest thing I could do for her....because it was what she wanted. She tried to fight that last week - for me. But when she knew I was going to let her pass - she was at peace and those last few hours were precious.

I'm praying for you - and I'm praying for Chance. I'd love to see him pull through and make it....but if he is suffering and won't make it....I would rather see him be allowed to pass so he won't live a life that is filled with suffering.

Ginger held on that last week because I forced her to - but she was so unhappy. Her quality of life was not at all what she was used to. 

I don't regret letting her pass - I regret forcing her to hold on those last few days - because I wasn't thinking of her pain - I was thinking of mine.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

You have done all you can. I was talking to the lady from the rescue I foster for yesterday, we were talking about some of the bad cases they have had. She said sometimes all you can do is give them love and a place to call theres. You have so do not feel that way. We know you love him and that you have done your best.That is all you can do.



Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)Ringo




,Samantha



,Connor



,Teresa,Dallas,Elvis



,FosterBree



,The dog Akasha


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 11, 2007)

Peg, your story with GingerSpice is one I have thought a lot about lately, and one I will always remember as it is truly unforgettable (as is GingerSpice).

I think I'll go ahead and really put down my line of thinking. Forgive me if this comes out jumbled, my brain is jammed in neutral right now.

Early last week, before Chance got this bad, me and my friend who owns the rabbit rescue were having a talk. And we were talking about her first rabbit Magic, who died years back. This is why the rescue is nmed MAGIC Happens Rescue, in honor of Magic. She said when he died, how she knew that he had been loved and had several years of love and that was pretty much all he knew his entire life.

I said that I had gotten Harper when he was just around 6 months old.And while he had been abused, it hadn't been for very long (such as years) like it had been for Chance. Harper is now nearly 2.5 years old and has been with me for two years. He's pretty much known nothing but love since he was a baby and has been spoiled rotten since he was just6 months old.

I told her if anything were to happen to Harper, I would miss him so dearly, but I would know that as of now, he's had a pretty darn good life and I only would look back on it with happiness, knowing he was very loved and well taken care of.

With Chance, I don't feel that. I've only had him about 2.5 weeks now,and his time with me has been with him mostly in vets offices and having medicine shoved down his throat. Yes, he's been loved and spoiled, but only 2.5 weeks? I want him to experience what Harper has experienced.

I'm not anywhere near the point with Chance that I am with Harper,meaning if something were to happen, I could only look back at our life together with happiness. There has just been so little of it, and he's been sick nearly the entire time.

Peg, you do have a great point, and a very true one. And I've always admired and respected your outlook with your fur babies, and especially in your loss of GingerSpice. While Chance is getting weaker, he still adores our cuddle time and still does his best to follow me around the house. This tells me that while he is weak and tired, he still wants to fight and try.

One thing you guys will have to do is bear with me. Like many other members here, I've never had to go through losing a rabbit, especially a heart bunny. We've lost ones occassionally at the shelter, but the feelings are nowhere near the same.

One thing we know about Chance is that he's at least YEARS old, not month old. The vet said probably between 2-4 years. For years he was neglected, in pain, suffering, and never knew the meaning of love. The condition I got him in from the pound was so horrible, the newspaper wanted to do an article on him to show some of the neglect animals go through in silence. 

I just feel that his life has been so hard, so rough, and so horrible,he deserves more than just2.5 weeks of happiness But he also doesn't deserve pain, and he's not happy if he's suffering, I realize this.

But if and when he goes, I'm not at the point that I can say I tried everything, or that I did everything I could. Not with my vet telling me there may be a chance of him getting healthy if I could get to the LSU vet. But I can't afford it, and not many people could. 5yearsago my mother's dacshund had her back go out completely and LSU did the surgery. $4,000 later, the dog was healed. $4,000! My mother tookout a loan for the money, a loan she just finished paying back not long ago.

So doing everything I can, and saying I tried my hardest, isn't enough if he dies. Trying my hardest, to me, would mean that I would've taken him to the clinic that my vet is telling me to go to for treatment.

I feel liked I have failed, and that'sa feeling I can't help.I was told the other night by a 'friend' that I should've never taken him if I couldn't afford it. Well, i started off fostering him because MY vet agreed to treat him for free. Anyone that would've fostered him and brought him to their vet wouldn't have paid for weekly urinalysis,fecal tests, blood work, xrays, medications, ect. I know, all of our volunteers are poor, and many are college students.

At the shelter, we are struggling to adopt out young, healthy,beautiful rabbits. And no one wants them. Do you think someone would've passed those healthy rabbits up and instead, adopted a rabbit in pitiful condition, full of health problems, and need hundreds of dollars in vet care? I don't think so. 

In the end, I'm not sure what to think. Right now I'm mostly feeling like a failure to him, and I'm telling him I'm so sorry that he had to come into my life, and not someone else's life that would've been better equipped and financially able to help him. Ican't even look at him and tell him I tried my best, because it feels like a complete lie.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

Hon - as long as he is still cuddling- then fight for him - of course!

In my case - I MADE GingerSpice hang in there. Truth be told - I believe she hung in there for me. I believe she knew I needed time to accept the idea of letting her go. 

What I didn't realize at the time is that Art knew she needed to be allowed to pass on. That is why he asked me the day before she died,"What will you do if Ginger doesn't need you anymore?" 

I thought he meant if she was healthy again - and I was like, "I'd give anything to not see her suffer - to see her not be in pain.." and we talked about how much I wanted her to be whole - to be able to binky again.

He told me later that what he was trying to do - was to prepare me to let her go...because he knew she wanted to leave and was hanging in there for me.

When I finally accepted that Ginger wanted to pass on - and I held her and cried...I think she and I both felt peace - for the first time in days. I know she knew I would be ok with it - that she had permission to leave me.

My point? If Chance gets to the point where he wants you to let him pass....please don't beat yourself up over it. Don't hold onto him like I did GingerSpice. 

But as long as he wants to fight - you know we're all here fighting for him too - with our prayers and our thoughts.....

Peg


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 11, 2007)

MBH, one of the biggest struggles a pet owner sometimes has is having to consider monetary costs when making a decision. In reading your posts here, it sounds like you've been exploring every avenue possible with regard to that. _If_ in the end you cannot take Chance to the other vet clinic, then know that you have done all that you can for him. I know that Chance hasn't had the same length of quality life that Harper has had, but Chance is not Harper. He's had a wonderful two and a half weeks with you...even it has been going back and forth for tests in between. To have someone as caring and loving as you come into his life after years of abuse would be heaven to any animal, if even for a couple of days....and that much love more than makes up for whatever he went through in his early life.

I'm still saying prayers for your sweet little guy...but remember tha tno matter the length of time that he is here, you have handed him a most precious gift. You've shown him that someone loves him. Many animals don't ever get that - not even once in their lives - but Chance has been given a heartful.

ray:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 11, 2007)

I asked Peg (TinysMom) if it would be okay to list the links to the ebay auctions I have up for Chance. She asked Pipp and both said it's absolutely fine to do so. So listed below are the links to the items I am selling on ebay to raise monday for Chance.

I'll be putting more up in a little while, including my entire collection of R.L. Stine books (about 150) all in one big lot.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088425576&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088427302&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088428056&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088429132&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088432378&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088434322&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088435927&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088438450&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088438988&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088439839&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088440645&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

I would go in and edit your auctions (or in your new auctions) and link to the rescue site which has Chance's story. It gives it a bit more ....I can't figure out how to put it - but it supports what you're saying and makes folks understand your auctions aren't a scam...particularly since you don't have a lot of feedback.

Peg


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 11, 2007)

I can't, the rescue doesn't have a 501(c)3 and last time the rescue itself tried to do a fundraiser auction, ebay pulled it for not having proper paperwork. Trust me, that was the first thing I thought about.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

ok thanks.


----------



## ec (Mar 11, 2007)

MBH, I've been through some critical illnesses in my human family... and just wanted to pass on something that I'm learning. And that is - it's OK to tell someone you love that it's OK to go. It's also an *incredibly* difficult thing to do, but there are times that we all need to do it. Many times, people will keep hanging on until they hear that, and know it's OK on your end. 

And sometimes, those people recover. But a lot of the time, they don't.

Your love and support for Chance are vital, but you know - critical illness and death are something that we *cannot* control. Those things are out of our hands completely. And that's OK. 

You have *not* failed Chance in any way - quite the opposite! You adopted him knowing that his health was severely compromised, and knowing that he could go into renal failure at any time. (At least,that's the impression that I've gotten from your posts.) You've given him *so much love* - more in a single hour than he'd ever had in his lifetime. And he's clearly responded to that!

I'm not going to pretend that I understand what it feels like to be in your shoes right now. But - having had several very close family members pass (and/or be on the edge of death for weeks at a time,fighting conditions that kill most folks), I do know a very little bit about what it's like to experience hope, disbelief, anger, joy - and sadness. 

You can let go. I'm not saying that you should give up - that's different. But letting go, and trusting - that's another thing.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your boys, Danielle.


edit - Amen to this post -



> ...but remember that no matter the length of time that he is here, you have handed him a most precious gift. You've shown him that someone loves him. Many animals don't ever get that - not even once in their lives - but Chance has been given a heartful.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words EC, they mean a lot.

I decided to auction off two different 8x10's of Chance. An easter photo, and his St. patricks day photo.

Here's the links:

Easter:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088455672&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

St. Patricks Day:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=200088458137


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you have any idea what a visit at LSU for Chance will cost?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 11, 2007)

No clue. The initial visit, meaning just the office visit, is $85. I was told initially to expect to pay $600 -$800, but that it could be more depending on which tests are done, ect.


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh hun, Im so sorry youre going through all ofthis. I really do know how you feel. Max and I have been through a lotlately. Ive maxed out my credit card on several occasions. We have petinsurance, but theyve managed to weasel their way out of paying foranything breathing-related because he had allergies before he wassigned up for the policy. If it werent for my boyfriend offering to payhalf of his most recent surgery, I would not have been able to affordit. 

I know Ive had a lot of nights where I began to think about what Iwould do when the day came where we just couldnt fight anymore. Likeyou, the thought of having to put himdown just broke myheart. It didnt even seem like an option, no matter how much pain hewas in. I just didnt think I could make that decision.

But we know you have done so much for him, and Im sure he knows it too.In the end, you can only do so much. I'll be keeping you both in myprayers.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Haley. I actually gotmy very first credit card just weeks before Harper got sick. Then whenhe got sick, I maxed it out and was turned into the credit bureau. Sonow I have no credit card to use, though I wish I did.

I'm still working on a bunch more ebay auctions to put up, though I'mtrying to wait and see how these do. The insertion fee's are adding up,and I don't want it to eat intowhat little money I make.

I'm so nervous about tomorrow's vet visit, my stomach is in knots and my anxiety is starting to hit me hard tonight. 

I feel like tomorrow is Dooms Day or something. :nerves1


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2007)

Is tomorrow the office visit with LSU? 

If they feel that there is something they can do for him, maybe askthem if they have a way for people to donate money to them for Chance(like paypal)? That way we could set up some sort of fund for him.People feel a lot better if they know the money is going directly tothe vet. 

Let us know how things go. I will be keeping you both in my prayers. We're here for you, no matter what.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 11, 2007)

No, tomorrow is the final visit with my vet. Hehad put Chance on some antibiotics and another urine acidifier, hopingit would help. He was giving it till Monday, if it didn't work, we wereout of options, aside from LSU. I see Chance getting worse, but we'llget the urinalysis results to know how bad it's gotten.

After seeing my vet tomorrow, I will be talking with LSU again to tryand get a closer estimate of the costs, after my vet tells me exactlywhat else could possibly be done over there at LSU.


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2007)

Good luck and God Bless you tomorrow. Keep us posted. 

The hard part of all of it is deciding what, if anything, can be doneand what his chances would be of survival. Sometimes all the money inthe world still cant make our babies healthy. I know how heartbrakingand hopeless it feels. 

Prayers and hugs for you both. :hug2:


----------



## Starina (Mar 11, 2007)

Just know that we all will support whatever youdecide for Chance. No matter what the outcome, if he lives for anotherweek, or 10 years, the time he has spent with you is truely a blessing.He knows that you love him, you can see it on his face in the manyphotos you have posted. He knows what love feels like, because of you. 

Best of Luck,:clover:

~Star~


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2007)

*Starina wrote:*


> Just know that we all will support whatever you decide forChance. No matter what the outcome, if he lives for another week, or 10years, the time he has spent with you is truely a blessing. He knowsthat you love him, you can see it on his face in the many photos youhave posted. He knows what love feels like, because of you.
> 
> Best of Luck,:clover:
> 
> ~Star~


Absolutely! You guys will be in my thoughts andprayers. This has been a tough one for me, so like I saidbefore, I cannot imagine what you're going through. Don'tfeel that you are failing him, you're not. Thank God he hasyou. Without you, he probably wouldn't be here today.ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 11, 2007)

Please please please don't blame yourself fornot giving Chance enough time. It wasn't your fault that you only havehad him two weeks . It's very important for you to hear what ec, Peg,Haley bassettluv, me and everyone else is sayingto you and process it

Its possible that he is not going to be able to be saved even if hedoes go to LSU. If your vet gives you some positives tomorrow thenmaybe LSU is something to consider
but it may be that his condition is too serious. Ask your vet to be frank with you. 
He has been loved and that's the most important thing.
When I had my guinea pig euthanized several weeks ago I felt guilty and terrible because I had not given him love. 

This is absolutely and totally different ; its possible that he canhang on and then again maybe you don't have control over his future.

What ever happens please try not to let this overwhelm you !!
You have a very strict conscence and probably it is overstrict. 
In this case you are being needlessly WAY TOO HARD on yourself which makes me worry about you.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 11, 2007)

My heart goes out to you, ppl like you shouldn't have to go through this. 


Just an idea, maybe calling vets away from your general area, but stilldriveble distance, telling them the condition and maybe seeing whatthey would do? I don't know kidney problems, so I honestlyhave no clue, but just a thought.


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 11, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Is tomorrow the office visit with LSU?
> 
> If they feel that there is something they can do for him, maybe askthem if they have a way for people to donate money to them for Chance(like paypal)? That way we could set up some sort of fund for him.People feel a lot better if they know the money is going directly tothe vet.
> 
> Let us know how things go. I will be keeping you both in my prayers. We're here for you, no matter what.


Excellent idea Haley. LSU does have several ways todonate. I used their online donation after Katrina becausethey took in and treated so many animals.

http://www.vetmed.lsu.edu/giving.htm

They do have different funds but I am nor sure if a donation can bedesignated for an individual animals care. Perhaps they wouldbe willing to arrange that or have donors put some sort of number, codeor name on the donation so it would go to Chance. 

I know you have a lot on your plate right now MBH but if it does looklike Chance will go to LSU, can you ask them if your friends here onthe board canmake designated donations? I know manyherewould be happy to do that.

Prayers for Chance and for you.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 11, 2007)

Chance seems to be about the same tonight. Notany worse, so that is a good sign. I'm going to bed pretty soon -- I'mjust so nervous about tomorrow, it's unreal. Don't ask me how I willsleep tonight. I ask that everyone continue praying for him and thatthe news tomorrow is positive, uplifting and filled with a hopefuloutlook for my boy.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 12, 2007)

I have bad news. Very bad news. I wenttogive Chance his night dose of medicines and supplementsjust now, and his tongue and gums are solid white again. He was doingso good before and his tongue and gums had gotten nice and pink. Theyare once again white, and this is what my vet told me to look out foragain, as this was one of the worse signs. It means his kidneys arebleeding again. His tongue and gums had gotten pink thanks to his ironsupplements. He isstill on his supplements, but they've gonewhite again. This means even the supplements aren't working anymore.

*Sigh*


----------



## Haley (Mar 12, 2007)

:sadoor Chance. I'll be praying for him tonight.


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 12, 2007)

rayraying for Chance to be healthy and happy again. Poor thing. :cry4:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you both for the prayers. I'm finally deciding to head to bed now. I'll update tomorrow after we see the vet.

Everyone please continue to pray for him tonight.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 12, 2007)

I am praying for Chance and youray::kiss:.



_- Amy_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 12, 2007)

O I'm so sorry. I have to go cry now...

I love you Chance!ink iris:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 12, 2007)

ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 12, 2007)

rayrayers for both of you


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 12, 2007)

You keep tryin', you beautiful boy. Ilove you and I'm praying for you sweetheart. Come onChance!!arty0002:ray:


----------



## Mikoli (Mar 12, 2007)

ray:


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 12, 2007)

:hug1 ray:

Continuing prayers for Chance, and supportive hugs for you, MBH...


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh, MBH, I am sitting here in tears - I feel so sorry for you and Chance. 
I do agree with Peg, and others - sometimes the best thing is to letgo, as hard as it is. I knew with Perry that it was time when he wasn'teating and wasn't interested in anything, not even his beloved Pernod.It is the hardest decision we have to make.

I am keeping you and Chance in my prayers, and hoping the best for your vet visit today. :hug2:


Jan


----------



## juicyjuicee (Mar 12, 2007)

:sunshine:Sending good thoughts.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 12, 2007)

We're home. I have good news and bad news. Thegood news is, he has less sand in his urine today than in the pastweeks. The bad news is, he's fully anemic again even though he's stillon supplements.

Now on to aggrivating news. I love my vet. I think he's great. And I amdone going to him, except for weekly urinalysis. Why? Because I thinkhe's wrong.

After doing tons of research last night, I discovered that rabbitsurine are naturally alkaleine, and is not supposed to be acidic. Then Iread about kidney problems in them, and they are never supposed to begiven a urine acidifier. It can even be fatal!

My vet has him on the highest dose there is, and wants him to live onit. Nope. I am taking him off. The vet even admitted that it wasn'tworking (gosh, I wonder why... ).

Then, Chance is on the most horrible food ever. Walmart food. It's thefood he came with and was never changed over because he started goingto the vet the day I got him and the vet didn't want to change his foodduring the weekly urinalysis. Well, I am changing him over startingtonight, and just not telling my vet -- because he doesn't agree. Well,the food he's on has nearly 2% calcium! No wonder he has sludge! I amputting him on Harper's food -- 0.3% calcium. Much better.

Since my vet is at the end of his knowledge with Chance, I am going togo my own route anyways. Chance seems to be doing a bit better, andwe're still saving to get him to the LSU clinic. After talking to manyknowledgeable people, including another vet that my friend from therescue goes to, Chance may heal himself if he can get his food changedand his water intake increased. And she gasped at the urine acidifieras well.

Per HRS research, I also have Chance on Cranberry tablets, which canalso help get rid of the kidney and urine sand, plus help fight the badbacteria that causes it. He's still on antibiotics, and those I willcontinue. But I am changing his food and taking him off that acidifier.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank Goodness. I was getting ansy from not hearing, fearing the worst.

Well, it sounds like you are really doing what needs to bedone. I didn't know about the alkeline in the urineeither. I think I read a little something about it when I hadBunBun on Lasix for his heart trouble. I was getting scaredabout kidney failure and that's where I read about it.

Changing his food sounds like a grand idea, but as all you have beenthrough since you've had him, it only made sense to worry about themost important things first. I have that little sweetie on mydesktop, his Easter pic, I love it.

I'm glad to hear this, I hope he only gets better from hereon out. Good Luck, Congratulations and keep us posted.:great:


----------



## Haley (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow! Its frightening how even the most seeminglyknowledgable vet still doesnt know it all. I really hope youre able toget him well again. I think at this point, it cant hurt anything, right?

Also, are you a member of etherbun on yahoo? It might be good to sign up and see if anyone else has experience with this.

I'll be praying for Chance. I really hope he continues to improve.

Oh, and did you tell your vet what you found online? Might want to email it to him so he knows for the future.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 12, 2007)

I did tell him Haley, and he's a bit hardheaded about things that he doesn't hear 'first-hand'. *Sigh* Men. Well, most men. 

I am a part of Etherbun, just joined last week, but never had time topost. I'm about to go typeup a long one with the history andquestions, and see where we go from there.

My vet is at the end of his knowledge with Chance and Chance is onlygetting worse. So I am going to take over with proven methods (such aslower calcium food, more water intake, and Cranberry tablets) to tryand get him more stable until I can take him to LSU. Of course, I'm nottelling my vet this, as he disagrees when I talked about it today. Sowe'll just do this in silence, and continue with the weekly urinalysisas usual.


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 12, 2007)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that the newfood works for Chance!! I'm sorry that your vet (however good he is)wasn't knowledgeable enough about rabbits to know that Chance'streatment was wrong!

It may be that the treatment his on was only making his anaemia worse,and that once you stop giving him the urine acidifier that his bloodwill improve as well!!

I am keeping darling Chance in my prayers  He is such a special bunny!!!!

Hugs
Fiona


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you ahri for the kind words andencouragement. I feel at this point, Chance and I have nothing to loseand everything to gain. The treatment with the vet is only makingChance getsicker and worse and he is taking medicines thatare proven dangerous for rabbits and are NOT going to work in thiscase. I feel like Chance can only improve on a lower calcium food, morewater intake (vanilla flavored via syringe, mmmm!) and his cranberrytablets. If anything will work, it'll be those methods.


----------



## Haley (Mar 12, 2007)

Also, while youre trying alternative healing,have you tried adding any immune system boosters to his food? I giveMax acedophilus (immune booster) and grape seed extract (antioxidant)mixed in with his food daily. Who knows if it helps, but its worth ashot


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 12, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> Also, while youre trying alternative healing, have you triedadding any immune system boosters to his food? I give Max acedophilus(immune booster) and grape seed extract (antioxidant) mixed in with hisfood daily. Who knows if it helps, but its worth a shot


Haley, thanks for the tip, I'll give both a try!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2007)

You really need to talk to your vet.Chance needs a SubQ infusion for the sludge, it's easy to do at home,but the vet needs to give you the kit. And he needs to clearit in case there's something else at work with the kidneys.(And you need to get going on the IMOM board andapplication). 

So glad to hear there's hope... 

sas


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 12, 2007)

Pipp, I asked him about the SubQ, and he refused. I tried and tried.

IMOM slipped my mind today, I'll get started on that in just a few.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

Any idea why?


----------



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> Pipp, I asked him about the SubQ, and he refused. I tried and tried.


Then maybe there's something else at work here. Don't justlook at the bladder and sludge treatment, researchthe kidneyissue.(I'd help but I'msick). 

sas


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 12, 2007)

I have Pipp, and will continue to do so tonight.

Jade, when asked about the SubQ, his response was, "It's not helpful or necessary in this case."


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

I wonder why he feels that way


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 12, 2007)

I am so happy that Chance is doing a bit better. I worried about him all day at work.


:hug2:


_- Amy_


----------



## ec (Mar 12, 2007)

MBH, i'd strongly encourage you to post onEtherBun - and I'd encourage you to also mention the bit about Chance'sintestines being "raw." How did your vet determine this?

Edit: I see that you did, but haven't read the responses yet. Go for the IMOM app. ASAP!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm aggirvated with my vet for not seeing thatSubQ was needed. I asked on Ehterbun and had a ton of responses allagreeing about needing SubQ.

I'm going to go to my friend's vet on Thursday and see if she'll agreeto the SubQ, but she's expensive. No idea how much SubQ through herwill cost, especially if he needs it daily or weekly.

What type of SubQ is needed? The bag of sailine solution through an IV?(My dog had that particular method done years ago when he had stones)


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't know if this will help but there is avet here in western australia that specialises in rabbit/animaldentistry and exotic animal care, this is her email address 
ejvetdent @aol.com, it may be worth a shot.Obviously you can't go see her...with her living in australia and allbut maybe if you explain your situation and see if she has any adviceto offer. Justa thought.

Goodluck MBH and Chance, Bangbang and I are cheering you on:bunnydance:


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 12, 2007)

I've used lactated ringers solution for kidneyfailure. You can probably order bags throughanInternet vet supply. A prescription is not needed.The same for the tubing and needles. actually most TSC's andfarmers exchanges carry a lot of these supplies.

Forgot to mention I pay $3.00 for a 150 ml bag. Some vetscharge $10 to $15 for the same bag. Just depends on thevet. We've been going to the same vet for 15 years and have20 animals he treats. He tends to give us med's and suppliesat cost.

If this other vet gives the ok on subq fluids but the cost for suppliesis high, let me know and I will send you some via mail. Theshelter where I volunteer buys several cases at a time through Internetorder or I willget some from my vet.


And here's a good article on bladder// kidney issues from Veterinary Partners. You may have already seen this one.

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&amp;S=0&amp;C=0&amp;A=514



Still praying for the 2 of you.ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 13, 2007)

This may be of some help, but, you might have already read it.

Bladder Problems in Rabbits
_by Josie Thompson, DVM, Civic Feline Clinic, Walnut Creek_
from the Spring 1995 issue of East Bay House Rabbit News 
[align=center]


There are 2 forms of bladder lithiasis (stone formation) in the rabbit.One is actual stones and the other is sludging of crystalline materialfilling the bladder. Both can cause medical problems for the rabbit.The urine of rabbits is alkaline with a pH of 7 to 9. In thisenvironment calcium carbonate, oxalate and triple phosphate formeasily. Normal rabbit urine can be opaque and dry in a crystal form.The amount of water can affect the density. Also normal urine can attimes appear rust colored. It is important to distinguish this fromblood if your rabbit appears unwell.

Unlike cats and dogs the symptoms of bladder infection or urolithiasiscan be silent. Lethargy, painful abdomen, inappetance and urinescalding can be present. Straining to urinate and blood in urine arenot always seen. A good physical exam by your bun veterinarian isnecessary. Diagnosis may be made by palpation of stones or a doughyfeeling to the bladder if it is filled with sludge. An x-ray of theabdomen and urinalysis are the first steps. If infection is present aculture and sensitivity should be sent to the lab.

There is some evidence that obese, inactive rabbits are more prone tothe sludging syndrome and also diets high in calcium and protein mayplay a role.

Treatment depends on the type of problem. Surgery as for stones inother species is indicated if solid single or multiple stones are seenon x-ray. An experienced rabbit veterinarian can do this with minimalrisk. The sludging syndrome is usually treated by trying to diurese(give excess fluid) under the skin and expressing the bladder (to bedone by a vet) and possible catheterizing and flushing the bladder overseveral days. The big problem is how to prevent reoccurrence when thecause of the stones is not fully understood. The recommendationscurrently are to lower the calcium in the diet by feeding less pelletsand more oat or grass hay and choose low calcium veggies (stay awayfrom dark leafy greens). Also appropriate antibiotics for infection andweight reduction for the obese. Rabbits excrete calcium through theirkidneys if fed high calcium diets rather than through the intestine andthis is the physiologic basis of the problem. Consult your rabbitdoctor if you feel your bunny may have a problem. [/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2007)

I can find lactated ringer solution online that is about $5.00 for 1,000 ml - but it says it requires a vet's prescription.

Peg


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2007)

I just read this through for today.


I have a better feeling about it somehow


I'm telling you that I don't think that I would every trust one vet for my rabbits.

Since I really have to use about 4 vets in this town for differentthings (and the dentist in verona for teeth)I realize that one humanbeing can't know everything

Thats why I would rather be hospitalized at a teachinghospital than another kind because people put their headstogether.

Maybe Chance has a good Chance after all


----------



## Pipp (Mar 13, 2007)

Keeping in mind I've been pushingforSubQ treatment since my first post, I've also been sayingto find out what's causing the bleeding in the kidneys. TheSubQ and a bladder flush will help the sludge, butwithoutknowing what the kidney issue is, it's still only treating part of theproblem.

As an example, here's a list ofcommon causes of blood in the urine...


*Hematuria or the presence of blood in the urine*



[align=left]
*Bacterial causes:*

Urinary tract infection (UTI), by _Pasteurella_ spp, _Staphylococcus_ spp., or other bacteria

Cystitis (inflammation of the bladder)

Pyelonephritis (infection of the kidney)

Acute poststreptococcal glomerulonephritis


*Neoplastic causes*

Presence of polyps in the uterus or in the bladder

Uterine adenocarcinoma

Endometrial hyperplasia[/align]
[align=left][/align]

[align=left]*Blood vessel related causes:*

Uterine endometrial aneurysm

Disseminated intravascular coagulation
[/align]

*Mechanical causes:*

Urolithiasis or the presence of kidney or bladder stones

Renal infarcts


[align=left]Dystocia (difficult labor or birth)[/align]

[align=left]Obstruction of the ureteropelvic junction[/align]

[align=left]Bladder anomalies

Renal cortical necrosis[/align]


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm keeping everything you guys said in mind(including you Pipp, I promise!), but I have to first find a vet thatwill give mea prescription for the SubQ fluids. I also needto find a vet that will do more extensive tests to get down to the rootof the problem and how much damage has been done, because the onlything we've had done lately is urinalysis. I don't find that thoroughenough.

I am seeing my friend from the rescue'svet on Thursday to doa consultation and to determine if she is experienced enough to takeover Chance's care. She's so much more expensive however, that weeklytreatments and tests may be out of the question. But, I'm going to goand if I find her more knowledgeable I will make an appointmentThursday to bring him in. At this point, it can't hurt considering hiscondition. We have another urinalysis scheduled at my vet for Mondaymorning, so I am going to make the appointment for the new vet onMonday evening or Tuesday morning, pending the urinalysis results andhow my talk about SubQ fluids (again) with my doctor goes.

I really do appreciate all the advice you all have given me, so pleasedon't think I am letting all this very helpful advice go in one ear andout the other. I am trying as hard as I can right now, it's just allone big stressful and confusing situation.


----------



## ec (Mar 13, 2007)

MBH, this might seem like a silly question, butI'm wondering if you've been able to print out the medical info. postedhere (and elsewhere)? Might be a very good idea to keep it all in afile.

Also, did your vet tell you that Chance's intestines were "raw"? if so,how did he make that determination? That's definitely something I'dwant to raise with the new vet.

Continuing to keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

EC, he actually didn't do any tests to determinethat his intestines were raw. I actually broughtmy concernabout this up in another thread when I first got Chance. He onlydetermine his intestines were 'raw' because he was pooping blood theday I brought him in, and had tinges of blood in the fecal test a weeklater. No more fecal tests have been done since. :shock:

The 'exoctics' vet I really need to see, besides LSU, is the one in NewOrleans. I've been told that by so many people, including my vet. Butexpensive doesn't describe their costs, and if I go, I want testing andall done by them to get to the bottom of this. And I know I am lookngat hundreds and hundreds of dollars for that.


----------



## Gussy (Mar 13, 2007)

If you turn Chance in at the shelter...won'tthey send him to a vet? I mean, if you don't have the cash,that might be another option. You can always"adopt" him back when he gets well.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

*Gussy wrote: *


> Ifyou turn Chance in at the shelter...won't they send him to avet? I mean, if you don't have the cash, that might beanother option. You can always "adopt" him backwhen he gets well.


Ummm... I appreciate your trying to help, but you're basically tellingme to send my rabbit off to a shelter, let them deal with him, and Ican adopt him again whenever he's nice and healthy. There are too manythings wrong with that sentence. :shock:


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 13, 2007)

Good luck with new treatments. I've been prayingfor you and Chance all week. If it's any consolation, If I hit thePowerball Drawing tomorrow, I'll send you $1000+ so Chance can goto LSU.:goodluck


----------



## ec (Mar 13, 2007)

Again, I'd encourage you to get the IMOM application done .... And I do understand re. the money.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

*ec wrote: *


> Again,I'd encourage you to get the IMOM application done .... And I dounderstand re. the money.


I am actually on the IMOM page in the middle of doing the application.But they are asking for things I can't get. They want the vet who willbe doing all the work, that's LSU, to send them a complete itemizedlist and breakdown of all costs and procedures, including any follow-upcare, they want to know how soon should the treatment be completed(which we don't know what he's being treated forto behonest!), the pet's prognosis, AND *proof* of LSU's willingness to workwith IMOM's policies.

I can't get ANY of this stuff because Chance hasn't gone to LSU yet!And I can't GET him to LSU with no money. It'll take vet visits andtests for them to know what treatment is going to cost, his prognosis,and all that. And they won't get proof of LSU's 'willingness to workwith IMOM policies' because LSU has done refused to do that, much lessfax over written proof.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there someone you can call at IMOM to tellthem your situation and what they recommend? I'm sure othershave been in your place. Sometimes it's more effective to tryto get someone on the phone than follow their 'by the book' procedure?

Nadia


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

Nadia, I am looking for a phone number as we speak. I'll post as soon as I'm off the phone.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 13, 2007)

Post on the forum and explain the situation. (Did you get my PM about that yesterday?)

sas


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

I just posted in their Introduction forum.

I went looking for a number, but IMOM states they only have one meansof contact -- filling out a form. I posted on the board instead, as I'msure I'll get a response quicker that way.


----------



## ec (Mar 13, 2007)

I think that lots of people have been in yourshoes re. not knowing exactly which vet will take a case when dealingwith a university clinic (or similar situation). don't let that keepyou from finishing the app. - I doubt you have to have "perfect"answers for IMOM.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

EC, it's not that they won't take the case. It's that I can't afford it.

The way IMOM works is, I get a diagnosis, fill out the application andsend them an itemized list of what the vet found. If they approve me,they'll pay for the TREATMENT.

The problem stands that I can't afford to take him to LSU to even gethim DIAGNOSED or seen, in order to get what the diagnosis is and thebill of what it'll cost to treat him.

IMOM also requires that LSU agree to wait until IMOM sends them a checkwhen the treatment is over. LSU refuses, and IMOM must have a copy fromLSU stating they agree. That won't work, since LSU doesn't agree.


----------



## ec (Mar 13, 2007)

Danielle, I understand - I'm trying to addressyour concerns about not being able to fill in every single blank on theapplication. Surely "LSU vet clinic" (with a brief explanation) wouldwork?

I used to work for the federal government - and learned that sometimes,all that's needed is some kind of response, including "see above(question # whatever) for details." 

You sound a lot like me, in wanting to dot every i and cross every t.Sometimes that's not possible - just fill out the app. to the best ofyour ability, and go for it!


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2007)

MBH..I think that you are doing a really reallygreat job of attempting to get all this info together ,takecare of Chance and fill out IMOM forms also.

I agree that its necessary to get to the bottom of exactly what is wrong with his kidneys.

I was thinking that it would really be helpful if you knew his past history.

Is there any way you can find out any details 
about his past life.

He could have kidney damage from eating something that wasposisoned..there are just so many things that could have happened tohim.
The more knowledge you have the better.


I am not a vet but if someone is peeing blood it doesnt mean that theirintestines are raw. it could mean a UTI, a reproductive disease orcancer , a kidney or bladder stone etc.
If someone is pooping bright red blood it usually means a problem in the lower intestine or anus..could mean a tumor etc.
I am talking about people not rabbits but I don't think that rabbits are any more simple in their symptoms than people.

I know you are overloaded but is their anyway that the shelter couldtalk to the horrible person who owned hm before you to determine whathe was exposed too.

It could be helpful in a diagnosis.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

Angie, we don't know his history. He was givento the pound by someone who found him wandering their neighborhood. Noone knows who owned him.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 13, 2007)

Use the diagnosis from the first vet.Didn't you say you had a second vet who looked at test results orsomething and agreed with the first one? 

sas


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, the New Orleans vet we talked with saidthat what my vet found and done was about what he believed was correct.But that concerns me, considering everything I've researched shows myvet is wrong. Such as giving an acidifier, and saying a rabbits peeshould be acidic, not alkaleine. For the New Orleans vet to agree justmakes me more concerned about him as well.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2007)

I just red ec posts above

I think that what she is saying is to get the form filled out to thebest of your ability and don't worry so much if it is doneperfectly..if she worked for the federal government then she would know.


I feel bad that everyone is bombarding you with suggestion...don't let us overwhelm you

you are doing a great job


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm already bombarded, but not with any of youguys. I'm so thankful that everyone has been there for me and Chanceand has taken the time to give us all these wonderful suggestions. AndI am still working on the IMOM application. Per what Pipp said, for nowI am going to send them MY vet's diagnosis, even though he needs to bere-tested at LSU because my vet wasn't very thorough. But it's a start.

I'm sorry if I seem snappish at any of you, I promise I am so grateful.I'm just extremely overwhelmed right now, not to mention scared andconcerned. If I had a ton of money that would be great. Or even acredit card or the credit to take out a loan. But I maxed my creditcard with Harper's surgery and I'm in the credit bureau now. It killedmy credit too, so now I can't take out a loan either.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2007)

Just put down the wrong diagnosis to get onedown and then if you go to LSU they will know it is incorrect and youcan explain all of this yourself.
Lots of doctors misdiagnose rabbits

Happens to me constantly 
LSU will be able to figure out the errors of the past vets..its not your responsibility
Anywhere you go with him you can explain what you think

If they are a good vet they will listen; if not they will brush over it


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

Good God, you type fast. :shock:

Anyways, that is what I'll do with the application, per putting down a diagnosis.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think that you are snappish; I would not be able to process so much info at once.

Just take one thing at a time


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2007)

MBH It just was accidental that my post pertained to yours..we were both typing at the same time


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, LOL. I was thinking, you must be one lightning fast typer! :lookaround


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2007)

nope slow as a turtle


----------



## ec (Mar 13, 2007)

MBH, no worries - my point is that IMOM doesn'texpect *you* to know everything and be able to figure out what's wrongwith Chance. That's for others to do.

If you just answer to the best of your ability, you'll do fine - that's all IMOM is asking of you.

Cool?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

*ec wrote: *


> Cool?


:thumbup


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, that ended that.

IMOM won't give me approval for the application (you have to fill out aform, then if they see you have all the paperwork, they'll send you theactual application). I need to fax them the Letter of Denial fromCareCredit, which I haven't gotten in the mail yet. 

They also require that written estimate of costsfrom LSU before they'll even give me the application. 

*Sigh*


----------



## ec (Mar 13, 2007)

I bet you can get some kind of estimate from LSU, also that Care Credit can fax or e-mail that letter to you.

I know you're overwhelmed and understand the feeling - believe me, I'vebeen there, with sick family members. Just try to take it a step at atime, and a day at a time, OK?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

EC, there's a possibility that I may not get IMOM's assistant. The timeline just isn't working out.

First, I highly doubt LSU can send me an estimate. They really need totake tests to determine what is making him sick (I've already talked tothem about this). My vet was mostly assuming, since he never did thatmuch in depth testing to truly determine what's making him sick. LSUwill need to do tests to determine what the problem is. However, that'snot the only problem. They still won't agree to IMOM's policies, andIMOM is still stating that they must recieve that letter stating thatLSU will accept the policy before I can even do the application. Sobetween that, and the fact that I can't get a itemized bill withoutactually going to the vet first, I don't think IMOM is going to work.

Offto Ebay... putting up more auctions as we speak. I'll post the links when I'm done.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmm... so what about the vet your friend at therescue goes to - you said they are rabbit savvy? Are theywilling to do all the proper tests and accept IMOM?

Nadia


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

No idea Nadia, we have a consultation scheduled for Thursday.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

I just put up 5 more 8x10's of Chance on Ebay for anyone interested:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089129151&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089138070&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089137390&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089138799&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089139738&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you tried calling either your normal vet oranother vet and asking if they can prescribe lactated ringers and showyou how to do it? 

Or are there any breeders in the area who will help you? 

Peg

Edited to add: Can you ask on Etherbun if there is anyone near you who can help give him subq fluids..?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

My vet didn't want to do any SubQ fluids. I havea consultation for Thursday with my friend's vet and I'm going to talkto her about it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 13, 2007)

OK here's another dumb question from me What is IMOM? sorry for my ignorance.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

IMOM.org

It's an organization that helps get donations to pay for vet bills for approved people who can't afford it.

On a separate note, I'm just saying what I'm about to say because I'mscared and I know you great group of people would understand how I feelthe best. 

I'm so scared I'm going to lose Chance before I can get him the help he needs. And that is one helpless feeling.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 13, 2007)

I just bid on one of Chance's photo's. Let's put our money where our mouth is on this, people.


----------



## Gussy (Mar 13, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> *Gussy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If you turnChance in at the shelter...won't they send him to a vet? Imean, if you don't have the cash, that might be anotheroption. You can always "adopt" him back when hegets well.
> ...


What I mean is maybe you can work with the shelter...kinda like have anagreement with them before hand so that it complies with theirregulations. I used to work for Uncle Sam and thereare so many rules that you just have learn how to get things done.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Mambo, I really appreciate it!

I'm going to repost the links to the auctions, just because I've gottena couple PM's of people not be able to find all of them in the shuffleof the thread. So each time the thread hits a new page, I'll post allthe links in one post so they'll be easy to find.

8x10's of Chance:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089139738&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088455672&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088458137&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089129151&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089137390&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089138070&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089138799&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

There are other Non-Chance things for auction. Just click "View Sellers Other Items" to see the full list.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you tried any other organizations thatoffer help with vet bills? Here are a few I found on the net. Haven'tlooked at their pages, but I figure it wouldn't hurt to try as many aspossible, especially if it looks like IMOM won't work. Good luck ongetting the help you need, I would help if I could, but I lost my jobtoo.
Hilde

American Animal Hospital Association
http://www.aahahelpingpets.org/home/
"Through the AAHA Helping Pets Fund, veterinary care is possible for
sick or injured pets even if they have been abandoned or if their
owner is experiencing financial hardship."

Angels 4 Animals
www.Angels4Animals.org
"Our services range from financial aid to complete treatment
to those pets and pet owners in need."

Care Credit
www.carecredit.com
A credit card company for health care, including veterinary care.
"With a comprehensive range of plan options, for
treatment or procedure fees from $1 to over $25,000, we offer a plan
and a low monthly payment to fit comfortably into almost every
budget."

Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance (FVEAP)
http://www.fveap.org/sys-tmpl/door/
"Seniors, People with disabilities, People who
have lost their job, Good Samaritans who rescue a cat or kitten - any
of these folks may need financial assistance to save a beloved companion."

The Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Program is a nonprofit 501
(c)(3) organization that provides financial assistance to cat and
kitten guardians who are unable to afford veterinary services to save
their companions when life-threatening illness or injury strikes.

God's Creatures Ministry
http://www.all-creatures.org/gcm/help-cf.html
"This fund helps pay for veterinarian bills for those who need help."

Help-A-Pet
http://www.help-a-pet.org/home.html
"Our efforts focus on serving the elderly, the disabled, and the
working poor."

IMOM
http://www.imom.org
"We are dedicated to insure that no
companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker
is financially challenged."

The Pet Fund
http://thepetfund.com/
"The Pet Fund is a registered 501(c)3 nonprofit association that
provides financial assistance to owners of domestic animals who need
urgent veterinary care."

United Animal Nations
http://www.uan.org/lifeline/index.html
"The mission of LifeLine is to help homeless or recently rescued
animals suffering from life-threatening conditions that require
specific and immediate emergency veterinary care. We strive to serve
Good Samaritans and rescue groups who take in sick or injured
animals. In certain cases, LifeLine can also assist senior citizens
and low-income families pay for immediate emergency veterinary care."


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2007)

I would be scared too..but look at allyou're doing to try to save him...if he doesn't make it then you knowthat you gave 110% of yourself to save him and thatis all any human being can do and way more....


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

Hazel, I already did that. I spent the entiremorning going through all the sites that came up on my google searchfor financial aid for vet costs. They pretty much were all like IMOMand required the same paperwork. Some actually required even morepaperwork.

I need to get insurance on Chance, but at this rate, I don't thinkit'll do me any good since it's a "pre-existing condition". I WAS goingto go with VPI, I still need to do some looking.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 13, 2007)

In reading (from bottom to top, oddly enough), so far this one sounds like it could be good. 
*
Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> The Pet Fund
> http://thepetfund.com/
> "The Pet Fund is a registered 501(c)3 nonprofit association that
> provides financial assistance to owners of domestic animals who need
> urgent veterinary care."


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

Pet Fund and Angels for Animals were the firsttwo I looked at. Both (pretty much all of those) required an itemizedbill after diagnosis before approving me. My problem must be a rareone, because I can't afford the tests to even get him diagnosed.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

I want to go ahead and try to get a "goal" sethere for Chance. My vet said to expect to pay $500 - $700. I've beentold by others to pay $300 - $500 initially.

My goal right now is to just get him into LSU and have them run aurinalysis, blood work, and x-rays to determine the problem withChance. I was told this will run around $300. So my goal for Chance isto raise $300.

Right now, I'm up to $27 with eBay auctions and they still have quite abit of time to go. I'm getting $40 for my bicycle I'm selling, and $30for my 20 gallon fish tank, pump, filter, and all accessories. I'vealso had two people send donations through PayPal (thank you!) so,we're up to just past $100. $200 to go!

At least it's looking hopeful that we may make our goal. 

Someone told me to go donate blood. :shock:I may look into that this weekend.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a friend who does it 1 or 2 times a week. :shock:


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 13, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> Right now, I'm up to $27 with eBay auctions and they still have quite abit of time to go. I'm getting $40 for my bicycle I'm selling, and $30for my 20 gallon fish tank, pump, filter, and all accessories. I'vealso had two people send donations through PayPal (thank you!) so,we're up to just past $100. $200 to go!




It really shows that you really love Chance... I'll pray for you and Chance. ray:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you have a local newspaper? Maybesee if someone wants to do a story on therescue and on Chance(take advantage of the fact that it's Easter!) and see if you can setup some way for people to donate to the vet for Chance's bills.... evenif it's to the shelter vet and not LSU if that does not panout. 


Edit: But still remember tosay that rabbits aren't Easter pets! 
________
Nadia


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 13, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Do you have a local newspaper? Maybe see ifsomeone wants to do a story on therescue and on Chance (takeadvantage of the fact that it's Easter!) and see if you can set up someway for people to donate to the vet for Chance's bills.... even if it'sto the shelter vet and not LSU if that does not pan out.
> 
> ________
> Nadia




I second this plan. Easter thing is a brilliant idea.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

Been there done that. The local newspaperalready did an article on the rescue and it will be published one weekbefore easter on April 1. However, they weren't interested in him beingsick, though they did talk about his condition when we found him inorder to show people what happens if rabbits aren't cared for properly.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 13, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> Been there done that. The local newspaper already did anarticle on the rescue and it will be published one week before easteron April 1. However, they weren't interested in him being sick, thoughthey did talk about his condition when we found him in order to showpeople what happens if rabbits aren't cared for properly.


poo


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

BTW, for those interested, the article should beposted online as well atwww.2theadvocate.com on April 1.Not sure of the section, but it's supposed to be undertheFeatures Section, then under "People",accordingto the guy who interviewed us.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 13, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> I want to go ahead and try to get a "goal" set here forChance. My vet said to expect to pay $500 - $700. I've been told byothers to pay $300 - $500 initially.
> 
> My goal right now is to just get him into LSU and have them run aurinalysis, blood work, and x-rays to determine the problem withChance. I was told this will run around $300. So my goal for Chance isto raise $300.
> 
> ...


wowchance is so lucky to have a good bunnymom like you!:hug1


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2007)

How do we send donations through pay-pal ??


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

We're now up to $125! Thanks to an extremelygenerous $25 PayPal donation from fellow RO member Crystalballl. ThanksCrystal!! Almost halfway to goal.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 13, 2007)

*CookieNCream wrote:*


> *HoneyPot wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Do you havea local newspaper? Maybe see if someone wants to do a storyon therescue and on Chance (take advantage of the fact thatit's Easter!) and see if you can set up some way for people to donateto the vet for Chance's bills.... even if it's to the shelter vet andnot LSU if that does not pan out.
> ...


Worth a try Chance is so beautiful. If they post his pic, ppl will eat him up.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

*Offspring2099 wrote:*


> Worth a try Chance is so beautiful. If they posthis pic, ppl will eat him up.


Hopefully not litterally. opcorn2


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 13, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> *Offspring2099 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Worth atry Chance is so beautiful. If they post his pic, ppl willeat him up.
> ...


Hehe, he is too precious.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

Re-posting the links of 8x10's of Chance on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089139738&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088455672&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200088458137&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089129151&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089137390&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089138070&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ih=010&amp;sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&amp;viewitem=&amp;item=200089138799&amp;rd=1&amp;rd=1


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

We're officially halfway to goal! We now have$150, thanks to an awesome $25.00 PayPal donation from angieluv! Thanksso much Maureen!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2007)

If we all gave a little she could take him toLSU without selling her stuff. Even if everybody just gave a couplebucks there are so many people on this site that it would giveher a large amount .


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 13, 2007)

I would love to make a donation too  is there a page set up we could go to?? Or do we just need MBH's paypal email address???

Cheers
Fiona


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 13, 2007)

We also understand some of our members can notcontribute so please no one feel guilty if you can not. I am very sureMBH is very happy with all the prayers and well wishes.

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 13, 2007)

Done!

Give Chance a big kiss for me 

Hugs
Fiona


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> We also understand some of our members can not contribute soplease no one feel guilty if you can not. I am very sure MBH is veryhappy with all the prayers and well wishes.


Absolutely!! I am so blessed and fortunate not just for the donations,but for all the prayers and well wishes. So thank you all for both!Anyone who can donate, bless you and thank you! And those who cannot,please do not feel guilty! I know what it's like to not have money.Obviously.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you so much Fiona!! We are now at $170!!

Chance thanks you for the nose rubs and sends one of his own:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 13, 2007)

We're up to $185 thanks to a very generous $15 PayPal donation from another fellow RO member! Thank you so much!

At this rate, Chance may be at LSU this week! :happydance


----------



## Pipp (Mar 13, 2007)

*
[line]

NOTICE*

I'm locking this thread. 

There is s a good reason why we ask all members to wait for the properchannels before donating directly to apparent needy bunnies.

No offense to MBH, but we have absolutely no proof any funds are goingto vet care. ALL DONATIONS AT LEAST MUST BE MADE TO THEVETERINARIAN. 

MBH has been well aware of this policy and has continuously not complied with assistance to do this. 

We highly recommend that nobody donates any funds until the facts can be confirmed!!

Sorry! 



sas


----------

